# not long now



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Not long now container coming on Tuesday so busy busy carnt believe its finally here after years of planning , Thanks for all the help on this site was lovely chatting to silvia and graham at may meet up your advice was greatly appreciated ....found a lovely house and work sorted so things carnt be better ,,,looking forward to living in Cyprus x


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Good luck Mike. We move next weekend, maybe we'll meet t one of the getogethers


Cheers 

Ian


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great news were you living ....we should be there middle june .. not sure if we will go to meet ups went to one last week to clicky for me...felt like a spare part ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mike5111 said:


> Great news were you living ....we should be there middle june .. not sure if we will go to meet ups went to one last week to clicky for me...felt like a spare part ...


Mike don't judge the meet ups by the last one. The way the tables were set and so close together that it was hard to move around made mixing a bit difficult. 
Also for some reason people suddenly left just after finishing the food which is not the way they usually pan out.
Give us another chance, I promise the meet ups are usually much more sociable.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hang on, last Week? Our last meet up was two weeks ago.


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Mike

We're renting a place in Universal.
I went to a forum get together in July last year. I must say it was very pleasant, everybody was very friendly and made us feel very welcome, so maybe yours was an off-day, or maybe mine was an on-day! I would give it another go and take it from there. 
Cheers 
Ian


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The forum meet-ups that we have been to have been very friendly events. Of course meeting new people is a two-way process and very easy for newcomers to say the first "Hello" in a group of people with a common social aim.



Pete


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Were renting there too Ian will probably see u around....


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

mike5111 said:


> Not long now container coming on Tuesday so busy busy carnt believe its finally here after years of planning , Thanks for all the help on this site was lovely chatting to silvia and graham at may meet up your advice was greatly appreciated ....found a lovely house and work sorted so things carnt be better ,,,looking forward to living in Cyprus x


I did reply to your pm, but not sure if it sent? But in case it didn't, we fly out next Sunday :clap2: our container left on 16th. See you soon!


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

mike5111 said:


> Not long now container coming on Tuesday so busy busy carnt believe its finally here after years of planning , Thanks for all the help on this site was lovely chatting to silvia and graham at may meet up your advice was greatly appreciated ....found a lovely house and work sorted so things carnt be better ,,,looking forward to living in Cyprus x


Good luck, we will be joining you one day


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

Great news Pat ive sent u a private message I think haha not sure if its sent don't really know how to check lol...


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe not long for us as well,house at last going on the market, still waiting for hospital to say when I'll be going for nose job 3 month on list now,left message today to ring me back and let me know,Jeff has 18 days left to work then it#ll be all engines gooooooooooooooooooooooo,wipeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------

